# Sidewalk snow removal Bid Help



## TeamTate (Oct 8, 2019)

Hello there! I have the opportunity to bid on a city sidewalk snow removal contract. The linear footage is pretty vast: the smallest contract is 17,974ft (3.4 miles) the largest is 46,179ft.(8.79 miles) I'm not sure how to quote such a large area. I was thinking between $0.07 to $0.15. Do you guys think I'm way off or pretty spot on? Any info will be helpful, thank you!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Are those prices per occurrence? Per season?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Also, alot of other variables missing

Location, snowfall, type of snow, job specs, equipment available, equipment restrictions, etc.....


----------



## TeamTate (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you for your response
Locations are throughout my entire county, broken down into 4 separate quadrants: NE NW SE SW
Snow amounts: 0-6in 6-12in & 12 and up
We will provide our own equipment, snow blowers, 4ft snow plows and shovels if needed. 
These prices are per occurrence.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

To be competitive your going to have a dedicated machine set up to do walks like a sub compact tractor or the likes. It's like municipal mowing...you have to run big mowers alot of hours to make it work. 
I'd want a kubota bx series with blade, broom, and blower; and a drop spreader if salt is required.


----------



## TeamTate (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you, I agree with you as far as the type of equipment that is required to complete this job. However, what do you think about the bidding price?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

If a guy came to you with said equipment ,
Willing to be a subb 

What would you be willing to pay?


----------



## TeamTate (Oct 8, 2019)

$30 - 40 an hour


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

TeamTate said:


> Thank you for your response
> Locations are throughout my entire county, broken down into 4 separate quadrants: NE NW SE SW
> Snow amounts: 0-6in 6-12in & 12 and up
> We will provide our own equipment, snow blowers, 4ft snow plows and shovels if needed.
> These prices are per occurrence.


Earlier I missed the part were you said entire county in 4 quadrants...which to me means it's probably not a countinuous run of sidewalks and you will be trailering equipment unless you have a SLT style truck.


----------



## TeamTate (Oct 8, 2019)

m_ice said:


> Earlier I missed the part were you said entire county in 4 quadrants...which to me means it's probably not a countinuous run of sidewalks and you will be trailering equipment unless you have a SLT style truck.


Exactly, we have a trailer, but there will definitely a lot of loading and unloading for sure. One quadrant has 38 stops on the list.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Municipalities typically are bid with hourly rates per equipment. 

I have seen some school offerings/bids with toolcats, tractors, trackless etc in my area for $75-125+ hour. 

These machines clear at 5-15mph.


----------



## Hamster360 (Jul 10, 2015)

Realistically no one can help you bid this unless you post a copy of the contract/bid specs. If it was a continuous stretch of sidewalks it would be easier, but at 38 stops, too many variables. 

I do have to say that if you're only willing to pay some 30-40$ an hour who has a 15k compact tractor with 10k worth of attachments, don't bid this job. You're going to underbid it so bad you'll lose your shirt.


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

When I was in the oil field we fueled frac sites. I learned a lot about business doing the paperwork while in the field.

It is a good idea to bid per hour. Figure out what itll cost: man hours, equip, fuel, goofin around, and lunch, then figure out how to divide those costs into an hourly rate.

Now, make a chart and stick to it. Estimate how long it will take and thats the price you bid them. X amount per occurance or whatevs per season at whatevs trigger.

Estimate the time it will take and add about 15% if youve never done a job like that before and pray its worth your time still. It can easily turn into a nightmare if you are a glass half empty dude, or a learning experience if you've got some sense. Working for the governement might try to turn ya if you know what I mean.


----------



## Skol (Apr 7, 2018)

I have a similar question to this, but I'm in an area where we see very little snow, but do get quite a bit of freezing rain it seems. An apartment compound I'm bidding on wants bids on salting the sidewalks in the area. In a situation like that do you charge per linear ft.? Does that cost include salt?

I appreciate any information!


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)




----------

